# Puppy Modes



## Vizely (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello,

Chet is home and doing splendid. He is 8 weeks today. He has two levels, hyper play time or passed out hard. When is a good time to start some basic training? I feel like when he is hyper, he is just so distracted in every direction and he has so much energy he wants to take out on his chew toy, and then he goes into sleep mode and he can't keep his eyelids open. 

any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to Vizsla parenthood! Sounds like you have a perfect example of the breed...enjoy! And stock up on some wine, or whatever libation you prefer!!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Just get it in when you can. Keep it short. Keep it fun. If he isn't getting it, keep trying, but at this age don't punish or get too upset. Treats go a long way at this age. Especially something really good like lunch meet or chicken.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

